# Short break ideas



## moreoran (21 Aug 2011)

I would like to bring my other half on a short break in November but really stuck for ideas. She's not too fond of the sightseeing, more into shopping and relaxing.  Thought about London (expensive?), Paris(cold in November?) and Barcelona (a bit of a waste if you don't do the sightseeing bit?) .  Any other ideas ? need to start booking something I feel.   Thanks


----------



## Hillsalt (22 Aug 2011)

moreoran said:


> I would like to bring my other half on a short break in November but really stuck for ideas. She's not too fond of the sightseeing, more into shopping and relaxing.  Thought about London (expensive?), Paris(cold in November?) and Barcelona (a bit of a waste if you don't do the sightseeing bit?) .  Any other ideas ? need to start booking something I feel.   Thanks



Start by posting this in the correct section.


PS Barcelona is a great city for shopping. We flew out with Iberia and returned with Aer Lingus to maximise the amount we spent there.. and still worked out better value than Ryan Air. 

I'm not too sure if Iberia are still on this route.


----------



## Mongola (23 Aug 2011)

If you plan ahead, London does not have to be that expensive. I was actually there at the week end and a 4 star (although advertised as a 5) cost us 200 pounds for 2 nights. No breakfast but with so many coffee shops why spend 20 pounds on a hotel breakfast??
I got the flights, prepaid the hotel and the Heathrow express! Would definitely recommend London. 

PAris as well ( I am Parisian who has been living for 9 years in Dublin). Fly Aerlingus, not Ryanair= with transfers, Ryanair is a false economy. 

Why not do an Irish breal otherwise? the list of good hotels is quite long!!


----------



## IsleOfMan (23 Aug 2011)

Malaga city is nice in itself. Good shopping, bars etc


----------



## bigjoe_dub (23 Aug 2011)

Edinburgh?  lovely city.  very walk-able when you are there.


----------



## Happy_Harry (27 Aug 2011)

My hometown of Rotterdam ? 30-40 mins by train from Schiphol airport, great hotel deals to be had, brilliant shopping and good night life. Or add another 30 mins by train and go to Breda, again great for shopping and good food..
Or fly to Brussels, where you could actually get really good hotel deals during weekends and airport taxes are cheaper than Amsterdam.. Antwerpen is less of a tourist trap and only 30-40 mins by train.


----------



## millieforbes (28 Aug 2011)

If you were thinking of travelling towards the end of November Christmas markets could be an option, Bruges, Prague, Munich etc


----------



## STEINER (29 Aug 2011)

try Seville maybe, enjoyed it much better than Barcelona.  was relaxing, good food etc. dunno what november temp is there.


----------



## bob_bob (4 Nov 2011)

Why not limit your choices by buying a daily deal for the hotel part.  There are some great options listed on my site mad4deals.com/category/Holiday If you do go this route be prepared to be flexible with your travel dates and be sure to book as soon as the deal ends as the hotel is likely to be very busy after the deal.  Make sure to check the conditions too to make sure that weekend bookings etc are allowed.


----------



## Sandals (4 Nov 2011)

Went to oslo during the summer fab, got really cheap flights with Ryanair, great deal with The Oslo Pass for things to do, eating, transport,


----------

